# C.O.B.W.E.B. - Salem State College [Oct]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

C.O.B.W.E.B. BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL

Salem State College - Salem, MA
October 4, 5, 6 2004

C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Salem State College Police Department are now taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School, to be held October 4, 5, 6, 2004 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. The cost of the program is $229.00 per officer with paymaent due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708.


----------

